# Looking for a good horse camground in Eastern Iowa!



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

It's sort of a family tradition to go camping once a year, and this year we're taking the horses! Anyone have any good suggestion for a campground?

Only requirements:
- There must be cabins that can be rented.
- A place for tents with electric hookup
- RV hookup
- And the horses have to be able to stay near where we're staying. I only say that because we've looked at a few campgrounds that require horses to stay in/tied to their trailer in a parking lot outside the campground. Otherwise, I'm not picky about if the horses stay hitched, in a stall, or in a corral.

Any suggestions would be welcome. We already have a little book that lists all the horse-friendly campgrounds around, but most of them are closed or the info is old, since the book hasn't been updated for awhile.

Oh, and has anyone ever stayed at The Natural Gait?


----------

